
NPM, Inc. Announces Leadership Change - potench
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/npm-inc-announces-leadership-change-300922517.html
======
potench
The schadenfreude in the twitter thread[1]is an interesting alternative
perspective from the thanks and congratulations in the press release.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/npmjs/status/1175095610602450944](https://twitter.com/npmjs/status/1175095610602450944)

